# Back to motorhome for me



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

HI ALL
AFTER TRYING 5TH WHEELING FOR THE SEASON WE HAVE DECIDED AT THE PRESENT TIME ITS NOT FOR US.

SO ITS ON EBAY IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ROCKWOOD-SIGN...Motorhomes&hash=item1e5e4ddf9f#ht_1253wt_1137

IF THE LINK DOES NOT WORK IT IS ITEM NUMBER 130431180703

CHEERS ALL

ANDYNKIM


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi AndynKim

Looks like a fantastic deal for anyone interested  

Gerald


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, Does look a great deal. 

Can we ask what it was that changed your mind, just interested as some friends have always fancied a 5th wheeler. 

Mandy


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi All
There are a few reasons really but he main one is that we live at the end of a cul-de-sac and if the neighbours have a few visitors we can't get back to our drive or indeed get out. (this we found out when our direct neighbours went on holiday and we could not get the 5ver out of the drive as there car needs to be moved to give us access) 

We did think about siting the 5ver but don't like the idea of going to the same site all the time.

We both think that in different circumstances the 5ver is excellent and when as we hope we retire in a few years and we can get away for longer periods we will give it another try.

Cheers all

Andynkim.

Nearly forgot sorry about the caps in my first post don't know what happened there.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Why not use a storage facility? ours gives 7 day 8while8 access and flexible by giving a phonecall.


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> Why not use a storage facility? ours gives 7 day 8while8 access and flexible by giving a phonecall.


Hi
we did think about storage but decided that the extra expense is not justified and we could not find any secure storage close enough.


----------

